# His X800XL probs



## IntoXicateD (Jun 11, 2005)

hi there iam trying to overclock my video card a bit. i have Hightech excalibur X800XL with the core speeds 400/490 default.

iam trying to find the max core/mem but around 5 minutes after it starts when the speeds are around 440 or 530 the computer freezes or the monitor shuts of so i have to reboot. i just wonder why it do so?. I read the guide and it said that i should run both about an hour but mine only handles 5 min so i cant get the highest stable mem/core, hard to guess the highest .

so i wonder why it do so and maybe i can change somthing so it wont, and let me overclock 

thx in advance Jonathan


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 11, 2005)

hm check if it will run@ stock speeds with scan for artifacts


----------



## IntoXicateD (Jun 11, 2005)

will do


----------



## IntoXicateD (Jun 12, 2005)

worked fine did it around 2 hours. so u think i cant overclock?


----------



## Clock Master (Jul 4, 2005)

Just a quick check in your bois. Make sure your agp voltage is at 1.5 or stock. This may help.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 4, 2005)

it is known that X800XLs dont overclock as well as regular X800s as for your lockup you just pushed it too far use the clock safety range feature and set somwhere below the lock up point of before and retest


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 4, 2005)

try to use the his tool for ocing


----------

